# Multilingual sessions



## J_Tiger (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 with KDE 4.

On another popular -nix based system, I'm able to select the language I want to use for the current session in KDM.  I don't know how to do this in FreeBSD.

Any ideas?


----------

